# Holly can't see!



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

She just turned 5 on July 13th. There were signs we totally missed. Now she is bumping into everything and we are sick about it! I am getting her in to the vet tomorrow morning, and I hope they say it's cataracts. Since she's been having some back leg issues too, I don't want it to be neurological. With cataracts, chances are very good she will see again by having them removed. Poor little girl. I was so busy with foster Hav Allen, I didn't recognize the signs -not playing with her toys anymore, staying under the dining room table a lot, not being her normal active self. I feel horrible.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Kathleen, hope it's nothing serious. Hugs and woofs Dave and Molly


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

So sorry about Holly. Hope it isn't neurological


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww I feel so bad for you Holly.... please keep us posted and think positive thoughts!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Sending the best wishes to Holly . . . .


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm sorry about Holly hope she will be okay.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

So sorry to read this. It seems to have come on fairly quickly? I hope whatever it is, it can be reversed. Hugs.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh my gosh! That's horrible. I hope she is ok. Please let us know what the vet says. Kisses from the fung fur gang


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, I hope Holly will be OK! How scary.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you everyone. We take Holly in tomorrow morning at 9:45. I keep watching the clock. Is it 9:45 tomorrow yet? I will let you know what the vet says. Gee, it sure is nice to have all of you know what it's like to love your babies, and to care about Holly. Thanks so much.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

((((((((Holly)))))))))


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Kathleen,
I am so worried along with you. Hope it can be treated easily, whatever the cause. Let us know as soon as you can.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll be watching for updates. Sending hugs in the meantime.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry. That's so scary! 5 years seems waaaaay too young to be going blind, for any reason.... I know that whatever happens she will be well taken care of though! Please keep us informed; I will be keeping Holly (and you) in my heart.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Checking in to see if you've been to the vet yet and have any news.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Just got back from our vet. I am sad to say a neurological problem is suspected and I have an appointment for Holly, for starts, with an opthomologist to give expert support to my vet's diagnosis. She doesn't see a lot of cloudiness (she and another vet at the clinic did numerous tests). She looked in the back of her eyes and they looked good, she did a glaucoma test - negative. She and the other vet tried to see if she could see by dropping cotton balls in front of her and there was no reaction and no eye movement. She doesn't see a treat in front of her unless she smells it. When we were in the waiting room she kept going over to a black mini poodle and jumping up on the bench they were sitting on. I pulled her back with me after a few minutes telling her not to be a "pest". Then the lady and poodle were called into the vet. I continued to hold her for quite awhile more. When she started to squirm, I let her down again. She immediately ran over to where the poodle had been and started sniffing excitedly, looking all over for him. She didn't even realize he was gone. So, we will see an eye specialist first, then a neurologist, if needed. Her appointment is Thursday afternoon. .


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Kathleen,
I'm sorry to hear that it may be neurological. Hope you can get some hopeful information soon. Sending hugs to all.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Nancy. We have to travel to Aurora, near Chicago, where they have the closest specialists. Wish we could go right now and didn't have to wait until Thursday. The waiting and not knowing are what drives one crazy!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

We'll be anxious to hear what comes of your specialist appointment. How very scary and sad. Thank you for your update.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I will think positive thoughts! So sorry..I know the unknown can drive a person crazy.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

This is breaking my heart. I'm hoping for a miracle here. Sending loving and healing thoughts your way.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this. This must be so hard for you. Big hugs


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Sending my thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry you and Holly are going though this. We'll all be thinking about her and wishing for the best on Thursday!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Holly will be in my thoughts, especially Thursday. I hope she will be fine, whatever the diagnosis.

:hug:'s to you both.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I appreciate your prayers and support


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Kathleen, I just now saw this thread. I'm so sorry and am hoping for some better news after seeing the specialists. You and Holly will be in my prayers. I know how hard the waiting can be!!!


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you Kathie...and everyone else. We are still in shock. DH and I keep reminding each other of unusual behavior and events that should have been a clue for a year now. It took injury to her back legs for us to realize she is blind. Our poor baby. She just lies around doing nothing instead of playing with all the many toys she has. The vet says she's gained 5 1/2 pounds in one year! We had it mixed up - we thought gaining the weight made her not want to play or do anything anymore - in fact, due to her lack of sight, her lying around and being inactive made her gain weight. She also has a semi collapsed trachea, and the weight doesn't help her breathing. So we have been working hard on helping her lose weight only to have her totally collapse on a walk and couldn't get up. 
I was so hoping she had cateracts!:Cry:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I'll say a prayer and hope for the best news for Holly on Thursday.

Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

:grouphug::grouphug:I am so very sorry. Don't beat yourselves up, we all miss things and remember hindsight is 100 percent..we tend to blame ourselves and that makes things all the more difficult. We all live and learn. Thankfully you are taking steps to do all you can do for her. 
I know the weight is difficult to get off. My vet once told me to use green beans (unsalted) as part of the diet, substituting the green beans for part of the rationed food.
It worked for us. But do consult your vet. I understand pure pumpkin can work also. My dog did not like the pumpking but loved the green beans and also liked the ribs of lettuce for a treat. Again, ask your vet, but mine now like celery and ribs of lettuce rather than the fattening treats I used to give. Thanks to Lady Mia, my other dog, Sir Winston will now gobble up these veggie treats..without her he was very picky...lol..
Thinking of you and know how hard the waiting can be. Please know you are in our prayers and we wait for your updates...


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you again! Poor Holly has been on little kibble/lot unsalted green beans for more than a year. I keep reducing the kibble part. Thank goodness she loves her green beans. And right now, without sight, she loves any food! I think she might eat cardboard if I put it in her bowl. What else is there for her to do? She lays and keeps licking the back of her paw and then tries to wipe her eyes. We used to think this was "so cute!" Thanks for everyone's prayers.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

This makes me so sad..you are in my prayers tonight, you and Holly..God Bless...


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Prayers to you and Holly!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Kathleen, so sorry to read this  for as young as she is, were they able to tell you if it was PRA (Progressive Retinal Atrophy)or not? PRA can show up in dogs that are around the age of 4 or 5 years of age, and it can be a sudden onset.

Here is a little about it. Prayers Going out for Holly :hug:

http://www.lovable-golden-retriever.com/pra-in-dogs.html


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry and will keep Holly in my prayers. The waiting and not knowing is so very hard.


----------



## Faraday1610 (Aug 7, 2010)

I just wanted to say we are thinking of you too. Please don't beat yourself up - you are doing everything you can now. x


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kathleen, I just read this thread and my thoughts and prayers are with you and Holly. I hope the vet is able to give you some insight and a treatment plan when you see him/her this week.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Kathleen, I have not been able to get you and Holly out of my mind, I still have hope that a specialist will find the problem with Holly’s eyes and be able to do something. There are many things that can happen to our pet’s eyes, infections, allergies, small strokes and genetic problems, many have cures many more do not. 
Being human we are always at the mercy of our emotions, for some of us guilt is often a constant uninvited friend, our rational brain tells us we are not at fault but feelings are who we are and encompass all of our life experiences. I will join the others in reiterating “quit beating yourself up”, you are not to blame. I know it will do little good, the reason I know this is my dog Boo Boo has PRA and has lived with it for over 10 plus years, yet I still feel guilty. I can tell you that although I still feel guilty, it has not been all consuming for many years now.
I could share with you my knowledge about PRA in its many different forms and early onset vs late onset which has nothing to do with the time they become blind, both can happen between 3 and 5, and has more to do with diagnosing the problem. I think you may already be on overload, seeing as how the internet is both a great source and a bad source of information. I thought I could share with you hope for the future if Holly is blind or vision impaired. In no way do I mean to undermine how heartbreaking and devastating this type of news is.
For some reason all the articles about blind dogs are geared to coping with a blind dog, often leaving out how a blind dog spends his days. Boo Boo’s diagnosis came at a time when the internet was still in its baby stages and most people were using Windows 95 not many sites back then, not a lot of information, so I never thought of Boo Boo in terms of me coping with him, I have thought in terms of making for sure he can lead the same quality of life and independence as my other dogs. I have to remind people that he is blind not physically or mentally impaired.
Most people do not know Boo Boo is blind he does most everything the others do, at first when he had the night blindness we took him out with us to the yard and let him be near us, we took him on a leash to show him he could still climb stairs even in the dark, Boo Boo uses his tags on his collar to clank against the runners on the stairs when going down (we have them on a longer S holder), he has a dog door and uses it freely even today, he is confident in his world . Out of the yard and off leash he heals close and follows the sound of our steps, in his yard he does as he pleases and even hides in the bushes and catches possums. Boo Boo likes to play, we play a game where I blow in his face and he chases the wind and when he gets my hand (the hand is up as he bites the air) with a paw or a nip, he gets belly rubs, he tires of this game in about 5 mins. Boo Boo also chases the other dogs and runs through the house. When Yogi came to live with us Boo Boo never tired of playing with the puppy (that was kind of a shock). Boo Boo is always the first to find a way to break in to the dog food bin or find the open pantry. He blocks doors, he loves to fondle shoes, loves to roll in dirty laundry and is always the first to greet our return home. I almost forgot I moved with Boo Boo three thousand miles!!! The last 7 years have been here in NC.
Hopefully the specialist will be able to tell you what is up with Holly. If Holly is blind you may have to build her confidence a bit, I know if this is the case as a rescuer you will be brilliant. I hope I have helped you even in a small way to know that our dogs have a full and happy life ahead even if they are blind. Hoping for the best, please keep us informed. Hugs


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Once again Robbie, lovely.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Kathleen, I am so sorry to read this and my prayers are with you and Holly. :grouphug:

Robbie, I just love your warm, loving, encouraging and positive spirit. It is such a blessing to have you in our forum family :kiss:

Kara


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Ditto


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I can't say anything else that hasn't been said. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you sounds so inadequate to express how I feel. I am so proud to be a member of this wonderful forum! Thanks so much to all of you. I can't begin to tell you how your supportive words have already helped me. It means a lot to know my forum family is there. God bless you all!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just catching up on this thread and I'm so sorry to read about this. Sending many prayers your way.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Robbie, you have a gift of comfort in your words and hope in your experiences...Glad to know you...what a wonderful note to Kathleen...Hugs..Flynn


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Prayers for Holly, today is her vet visit, I believe...2 pm, but not sure where Holly lives...


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Holly lives in Illinois and is requesting lots of prayers today for her 2 pm opthomologist appointment . Each day she struggles just a little more, so I do too.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

thinking of you and Holly ...


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I am hoping for the best for Holly.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Just stopping by for an update. Robbie, you brought tears to my eyes with your warm and beautifully encouraging story.


----------

